# Problems with stump Grinder



## Ben Poole (May 13, 2011)

I have a Vermeer 352 Stump Grinder with a Diesel engine I have had to replace the engine once and the new engine is less than a year old and broken down again and the dealer doesn't want to warrant the motor.
Do these machine eat motors are am I doing something wrong I change the filters and oil regulary. Please I need help.


----------



## Plyscamp (May 14, 2011)

I am not familiar with this particular diesel, however I can tell you Briggs does not build it. Try searching the net under Diahatsu 3 cylinder diesel. Diahatsu which is a division of Toyota builds the engine for Briggs Stratton. Hope this helps.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (May 16, 2011)

How is the engine failing ? Is this the same failure mode as the first engine ?
Rick


----------



## equipmentguru (May 25, 2011)

If you change your engine oil, replace your engine oil filter, replace your fuel filters and replace your engine air filter regualarly you should be ok for maintenance. Make sure you use the manufacturer recommended oil. Your fuel could also be an issue. If the fuel is not the greatest then that could contribute to engine problems. Have you tipped the machine over at all? Do you grind stumps on steep hills?


----------



## ASG (May 27, 2011)

I think that engine used on the 352 was the wrong choice for the stump grinding application. It is very sensitive to being run on inclines and declines. The oil capacity is relatively small, so it's critical to make sure your oil doesn't get low. Even coming off and on the trailer pushes the max angle that engine can handle. I know 4 guys that have that have that machine, and 3 have had to replace the engine. I know Vermeer switched over to a Yanmar in the newer model, think its a 372 now. I own a 352 with about 550 hours, and thankfully my engine has not grenaded yet. Luckily I have a Carlton 8018 TRX that I use for 95% of my work now. I know one of my buddies had a wicked hard time with the dealership when his engine failed while it was under warranty. Good Luck.


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 28, 2011)

We had a 352 with that engine and had to replace it 3 or 4 times. Oil checked daily. Filters blown out regularily and changed regularily. The last time, the crankshaft broke. I was told it was because the engine had twisted because the motor mounts has loosened, which didn't make sense to me because the engine only drove a pulley and belt. Shouldn't the belt take most of that sideways stress? I think it was just a POS engine.


----------



## equipmentguru (May 28, 2011)

There was an improvement kit that replaced the origional motor mounts and engine sub frame. If your machine didn't get updated while it was under warranty then the repair is likely going to cost you a few grand to have a dealer install the kit. It is recommended that air filters don't get blown out. When you blow the dirt out of the air filter, contaminants find there way into the clean side of the filter and find there way into your engine. Ask any good diesel engine mechanic, that is a big no no. Ruining an engine is not worth the risk. Just replace the air filter.


----------



## kiwidiesel (May 30, 2011)

Ben Poole said:


> I have a Vermeer 352 Stump Grinder with a Diesel engine I have had to replace the engine once and the new engine is less than a year old and broken down again and the dealer doesn't want to warrant the motor.
> Do these machine eat motors are am I doing something wrong I change the filters and oil regulary. Please I need help.


 We had the same problem 15 months ago. The centre cylinder wore out resulting in broken rings and no compression. We were left holding the baby and ended up having to buy a new engine. The machine was still in warranty but this counted for nothing in the manufacturers eyes. All this after about 480 hrs. These engines on sc352 stump grinders are failing prematurely all over the world and Vermeer are staying very quiet. Why wont they come out and help the owners to sort out the problem or is it too big for them. Is the change to Yanmar an admission that the Daihatsu is not up to the job?
The exhaust side of the turbocharger had flown apart 4months earlier but the local agent had not even filed a warranty claim, once again leaving us on our own.
Only today we priced a plastic tank that is the overflow for the radiator and were quoted by the Vermeer agents $136.00 plus tax. The Daihatsu agent supplied one for $35.00 PLUS Tax.
Not a good way to breed loyal customers. There are a lot of competing brands out there after your dollar and the initial purchase price is not the only consideration. Warranty backup means everything when it comes to the next purchase.


----------



## chopfather (Aug 24, 2011)

*SC352 Turbo Charger*

Does anyone have a Turbo Charger off of a SC352 for sale? If so, please contact Jim @ 813-843-1262.


----------



## chopfather (Aug 31, 2011)

*blessed*



chopfather said:


> Does anyone have a Turbo Charger off of a SC352 for sale? If so, please contact Jim @ 813-843-1262.


 
found complete engine with only 23 hours on ebay for 1500.00 170.00 cheaper for just a turbo from vermeer. if anyone has a vermeer sc352 with a blown engine for sale please contact me with price at [email protected] or call Jim at 813.843.1262 thank you


----------



## juststumps (Sep 5, 2011)

*Great*



chopfather said:


> found complete engine with only 23 hours on ebay for 1500.00 170.00 cheaper for just a turbo from vermeer. if anyone has a vermeer sc352 with a blown engine for sale please contact me with price at [email protected] or call Jim at 813.843.1262 thank you


 
Just bought a new engine from daihatsu dealer , $5,400 .... where were you a week ago !!!!


----------



## tlbsg (May 9, 2013)

old post i know dia####u motor is just that i found a s/h yanmar and fitted to my machine bit of muching about but worth it:smile2:


----------



## blues143 (Apr 27, 2016)

equipmentguru said:


> There was an improvement kit that replaced the origional motor mounts and engine sub frame. If your machine didn't get updated while it was under warranty then the repair is likely going to cost you a few grand to have a dealer install the kit. It is recommended that air filters don't get blown out. When you blow the dirt out of the air filter, contaminants find there way into the clean side of the filter and find there way into your engine. Ask any good diesel engine mechanic, that is a big no no. Ruining an engine is not worth the risk. Just replace the air filter.



do you have any info on this "improvement kit" ?? my motor mounts are all cracked and broken. I have been welding them up for years. I'm not paying $40,00 for a new one.


----------



## blues143 (Apr 27, 2016)

tlbsg said:


> old post i know dia####u motor is just that i found a s/h yanmar and fitted to my machine bit of muching about but worth it:smile2:



can you give me some details on the retrofit yanmar? I will be doing one next time this motor goes...thanks


----------



## Topbuilder (May 4, 2016)

equipmentguru said:


> There was an improvement kit that replaced the origional motor mounts and engine sub frame. If your machine didn't get updated while it was under warranty then the repair is likely going to cost you a few grand to have a dealer install the kit. It is recommended that air filters don't get blown out. When you blow the dirt out of the air filter, contaminants find there way into the clean side of the filter and find there way into your engine. Ask any good diesel engine mechanic, that is a big no no. Ruining an engine is not worth the risk. Just replace the air filter.



Stump grinding is dirty. You would have to replace it every day. I tap mine on concrete with rolling it, both ends. Of course that only works for air cleaners with metal ends. I never use air. Change it every 100 hours. 3-400 hours on the secondary filter.


----------



## Aldo1980 (May 25, 2017)

Ben Poole said:


> I have a Vermeer 352 Stump Grinder with a Diesel engine I have had to replace the engine once and the new engine is less than a year old and broken down again and the dealer doesn't want to warrant the motor.
> Do these machine eat motors are am I doing something wrong I change the filters and oil regulary. Please I need help.


Hello Ben 
I can probably help you figure out what wen wrong and how to fixed also if you are interested on sale it let me know I may be interested on buying it from you


----------



## Trevor B (Jun 2, 2017)

If I remember right the tube from the air cleaner to the turbo rubs against the alternator bracket at times on those engines. I've talked to a couple of guys that have blown them up from all of the dirt getting into the turbo. It would be something to keep an eye on anyway!


----------

